# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  PHOTOSHOP CS4: 21 Bài Viết của Út Bỉnh

## hongson1992

<div style="text-align: center">*[replacer_img]*​</div> <div style="text-align: center">*<img src=http://utbinh.com/a3/10032011/ptcs4.jpg>*​</div> 
· *21 LESSONS PHOTOSHOP CS4 (50,19 MB): http://goo.gl/KM2Zq*
· *ĐỌC THÊM PHOTOSHOP CS4 (142,87 MB) : http://goo.gl/mABQt*
· *200 KHUNG HÌNH MẪU (149,57 MB): http://goo.gl/2nx7h*
· *KNOCK OUT VÀ EXTRACT PLUS ( 141,8 KB): http://goo.gl/n5FCS*
· *SÁCH PHOTOSHOP CS 4 (79,98 MB): http://goo.gl/mVDPq*
· *SẢN PHẨM PHOTOSHOP CS4 (1,55 MB): http://goo.gl/bTCyt*
· *SỔ TAY PHOTOSHOP PART 1 (195,31 MB): http://goo.gl/XDB3X*
· *SỔ TAY PHOTOSHOP PART 1 (195,31 MB): http://goo.gl/qY3Nj*
· *SỔ TAY PHOTOSHOP PART 1 (163,17 MB) : http://goo.gl/fHEXC*
· *HÌNH WALLPAPER XMAS (32,48 MB) : http://goo.gl/z2gvG*

* NGÀY BẮT ĐẦU VIẾT: 28.12.2008 NGÀY TẠM DỪNG: 18.10.2009*

<div style="text-align: left">*Links Út Bỉnh ngày 1.3.2011 dạng HTM*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://utbinh.com/a3/10032011/LINKSUTBINH10032011.htm*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*TUẦN BÁO TIN HỌC SỐ 1 NGÀY 2.3.2011:*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://utbinh.com/a3/02032011/TBTH1.htm*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*Tuần Báo Tin Học 2 HTM ngày 5.3.2011*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://utbinh.com/a3/05032011/TBTH2.htm*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*Tuần Báo Tin Học Số 3 dạng HTM:*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://utbinh.com/a3/10032011/TBTH3.htm*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*1373 VIDEO CLIPS CỦA ÚT BỈNH ngày 11.3.2011*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://goo.gl/FXjtS*​</div> <div style="text-align: center"> ​</div>

----------


## hoanghuy87

> <div style="text-align: center">*[replacer_img]*​</div> <div style="text-align: center">*<img src=http://utbinh.com/a3/10032011/ptcs4.jpg>*​</div> 
> · *21 LESSONS PHOTOSHOP CS4 (50,19 MB): http://goo.gl/KM2Zq*
> · *ĐỌC THÊM PHOTOSHOP CS4 (142,87 MB) : http://goo.gl/mABQt*
> · *200 KHUNG HÌNH MẪU (149,57 MB): http://goo.gl/2nx7h*
> · *KNOCK OUT VÀ EXTRACT PLUS ( 141,8 KB): http://goo.gl/n5FCS*
> · *SÁCH PHOTOSHOP CS 4 (79,98 MB): http://goo.gl/mVDPq*
> · *SẢN PHẨM PHOTOSHOP CS4 (1,55 MB): http://goo.gl/bTCyt*
> · *SỔ TAY PHOTOSHOP PART 1 (195,31 MB): http://goo.gl/XDB3X*
> · *SỔ TAY PHOTOSHOP PART 1 (195,31 MB): http://goo.gl/qY3Nj*
> ...


Thank you đã chia sẻ IT cho anh em.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

